# My 8 mo. old puppy keeps chewing on my new kitten!!



## Cherio285 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have an 8 month old hound who doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body. We just got a new kitten, and the kitten has finally warmed up to the dog. They even sleep together. However, my dog has gotten into the habit of chewing on the kitten. At some points she looks as if she's trying to pick her up (by trying to fit her entire mouth around the kittens middle area). Other times she just gently gnaws, and sometimes she looks as if she really wants to chew on the kitten like a toy. She especially loves to fit the kitten's entire head in her mouth and leave it there. It doesn't seem aggressive, but I'm worried that my dog's strong jaws will hurt the kitten. I've disciplined the dog with a stern no and tried to distract her, but she doesn't listen. I don't think that she means any harm, but I'm worried about the kitten. I don't know if this is normal or if my dog is trying to be nurturing. I've tried to see how hard the dog is biting down by putting my fingers in her mouth when she's chewing, but I still can't determine if she's actually biting down. The kitten usually instigates it by walking under my dogs mouth, and she purrs and looks very happy until my dog attempts to pick her up or gets a little too rough. 
I don't know if this is a positive or negative behavior, and I can't figure out how to stop it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Does the cat try to defend it self by scratching the dog or hissing or anything? Also I'd would let them have any unsupervised times since he likes to do this.


----------



## serenedee (May 28, 2007)

We are in the same boat! My hound cross will not leave my cat alone either! Now, my cat is 9 and NOT pleased with her new 'fur brother'. Charlie wants to play and Goldie (cat) wants nothing to do with him. The problem in our case is that Charlie will run up to Goldie, Goldie swats and hisses at him, Charlie thinks she is playing and swats back! Not good! Charlie, like your dog, doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body, but due to his size he could inadvertently hurt our cat. 
We are working with him on this and it is getting better, hopefully as he gets past the clumsy puppy stage he won't be as interested in the cat. 

In your case it sounds like the kitten quite enjoys the attention! I would not however, like another poster said, leave them together unsupervised. Good luck!


----------



## Cherio285 (Jul 14, 2007)

The cat doesn't hiss or claw back anymore...If the dog is getting too rough the cat will meow and bite her, and usually by that time I've run over and taken her to a high place the dog can't get her. I just keep hoping that they get used to each other and the dog stops viewing her as a chew toy.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say they are doing fine together. If the dog gets too rough the kitten defends itself and has high places to escape to. But, you are the Alpha (pack leader) so if you feel the dog is behaving unacceptably it's yhour responsibility to correct him and to teach him acceptable alternative behaviors.


----------

